# Puppy that poops a LOT?



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

My 5-month old puppy has now pooped 3 times within the past 3 hours. He goes before and after meals (2x/day) each day, and then whenever we take him out. So in total, maybe 6 times per day?

Is this normal?

I feel him Eukanuba for puppies (chicken is main ingredient)


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

The Dogman Commeth said:


> My 5-month old puppy has now pooped 3 times within the past 3 hours. He goes before and after meals (2x/day) each day, and then whenever we take him out. So in total, maybe 6 times per day?
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> I feel him Eukanuba for puppies (chicken is main ingredient)


How much do you feed him at those feeding times though? If you're going by whats on the bag, it's too much. My dog is going about 3 times a day, on 3-4 cups of food of Chicken Soup for the Puppy's Soul Large Breed. Mind you, that's a 50% mix with Nutrience Large Breed Puppy, as I'm still switching him over.


----------



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

He eats twice per day, 3/4 cup each meal (the serving on the bag says 1 cup each meal).


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you sure it's per meal and not per day? That sounds like a lot for a dachshund puppy.

Is this the food? http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=116&cat=7


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Is the dog having diarrhea or loose stool?


----------



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

Neither -- his bowel movements are solid each time.

And GeorgeClass: this is it 

http://www.eukanuba.com/EukGlobal/US/en/jsp/product/productDetail/Small Breed Puppy.jsp?id=1044


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

The Dogman Commeth said:


> Neither -- his bowel movements are solid each time.
> 
> And GeorgeClass: this is it
> 
> http://www.eukanuba.com/EukGlobal/US/en/jsp/product/productDetail/Small Breed Puppy.jsp?id=1044


The one on the eukanuba site is similar to the one that georgeclass found on dogfoodanalysis. It isn't the best food... lots of filler and controversial ingredients, which could mean that he's eliminating all the filler.

Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Fat (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Fish Meal, Natural Chicken Flavor, Brewers Rice, Dried Beet Pulp (Sugar Removed), Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Fructooligosaccharides, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid], Choline Chloride, Minerals [Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate], DL-Methionine, Marigold, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> Are you sure it's per meal and not per day? That sounds like a lot for a dachshund puppy.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like the DF gurus are right... this is a snapshot of what was on the eukanuba page.


----------



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

So what food should I be getting him?

And he is 7 pounds, so I just began giving him 3/4 cup.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

The Dogman Commeth said:


> So what food should I be getting him?
> 
> And he is 7 pounds, so I just began giving him 3/4 cup.


So by the bag recommendations you should be giving 3/4 cup per day...I would just cut it back to 1/4 cup per feeding...is you pup a standard or a mini?

What you feed is going to be mostly a personal choice and what works for your dog....you just have to try them out and find one you like....personally I use wellness for my pug and TOTW for my Boston and APBT


----------



## Chris / Oakley (Feb 16, 2009)

The Dogman Commeth said:


> So what food should I be getting him?
> 
> And he is 7 pounds, so I just began giving him 3/4 cup.



From what I've read and heard... Wellness Just for Puppy is one of the best, if not the best dry food out there. I went into the pet food store to get that, and saw the price... $76 for a 30lb bag... (This is for large breed puppy however) 

Now don't get me wrong, I think my dog is worth it, after speaking with the store rep, she recommended 
Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul and after reading the ingredients and comparing the 2 bags... there wasn't a whole lot of difference. Considering the chicken soup bag was $60 for a 35lb bag it just made sense to go with a comparable food that was priced alot better. I mean, when you compare either of these foods to Purina, Pedigree.. any of the supermarket foods it's alot better and not that much heavier on the pocket book.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

The Dogman Commeth said:


> So what food should I be getting him?
> 
> And he is 7 pounds, so I just began giving him 3/4 cup.


Ahh, yes. Well, I would consider a different food eventually. But you're feeding him twice as much as he should get. That's per DAY not per serving. So if you feed him twice a day, divide that in two. Three times a day, divide it in three.

That's the biggest reason he needs to eliminate so often.

Oh, BTW, I would cut back slowly. He's used to that much food, so I'd take a week or two to scale back the amount he gets.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Chris / Oakley said:


> From what I've read and heard... Wellness Just for Puppy is one of the best, if not the best dry food out there. I went into the pet food store to get that, and saw the price... $76 for a 30lb bag... (This is for large breed puppy however)
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I think my dog is worth it, after speaking with the store rep, she recommended
> Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul and after reading the ingredients and comparing the 2 bags... there wasn't a whole lot of difference. Considering the chicken soup bag was $60 for a 35lb bag it just made sense to go with a comparable food that was priced alot better. I mean, when you compare either of these foods to Purina, Pedigree.. any of the supermarket foods it's alot better and not that much heavier on the pocket book.


WOW....that is about $ 25 more then we pay here in VA....


----------

